# Post your 4X/DS bikes



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

I couldn't find a thread.

I know alot of u DHers race 4x and DS so post ur rides. Im looking into getting a 4x bike soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Shopping eh?


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

...


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sooo… Somebody just happened to leave another bike in your friend’s garage again? :bluefrown: Sorry I just had to say it.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

dankist4x4 said:


> Sooo&#8230; Somebody just happened to leave another bike in your friend's garage again? :bluefrown: Sorry I just had to say it.


Eh?? I'm slow today.

This could be a sick DS frame to. It's been sitting in a box in my garage for a year. Ooops!!


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> Eh?? I'm slow today.
> 
> This could be a sick DS frame to. It's been sitting in a box in my garage for a year. Ooops!!


Soo sexy. That's exactly what this site needs, more revealing pool side shots. :thumbsup: BTW, what color was it before it started sunbathing?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Here's my Blur 4X


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

who has a picture of kyle straits spec. SX?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Rover Nick said:


> Shopping eh?


i was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

now with XT cranks, lighter tires, weighs in at about 33-34ish























My Custom Touch (my initials DC)
[/QUOTE]

And an action shot


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

dbabuser said:


> Soo sexy. That's exactly what this site needs, more revealing pool side shots. :thumbsup: BTW, what color was it before it started sunbathing?


For you!! More pool side shots!! I missed the sun though. No tan today.

Double 4x/DS/DJ - Currently set up for DJ duty. I just put some knobs on & a D/cassette for trail, 4x or DS.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Mwehahaha said:


> now with XT cranks, lighter tires, weighs in at about 33-34ish
> 
> HA! Nice, got to love the Dub. Esp the green!! :thumbsup:


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

It isn't for sale here either


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

My Double.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Heres my Blur 4X. Weighs in at 32 pounds. Also, now has a Gamut P30 on instead of that Truvativ thing.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

please don't steal her...


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> please don't steal her...


How could I steal from an alcoholic with down syndrome? Thats just ****ed up...

JK, Dope bike though. Ive always love the look of those Nemisis Project bikes. Are they still making frames?


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

bpatterson6 said:


> My Double.


thats one of the nicest looking doubles ive ever seen:thumbsup:


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Calidownhiller said:


> thats one of the nicest looking doubles ive ever seen:thumbsup:


It is sweet - when'd you get it, Billy? How ya likin it?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> This could be a sick DS frame to. It's been sitting in a box in my garage for a year. Ooops!!


I just built up my new-to-me DOC last night...just have to tighten up the cables and I am done! :thumbsup:


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

dbabuser said:


> It is sweet - when'd you get it, Billy? How ya likin it?


I sold off my Yeti's. The 303, 4x & DJ and I got the Transition Double frame about a month ago. I had it Media Blasted. It was Baby Blue and I didn't like the color. Then I was waiting on parts for a few weeks and recently finally got the wheels for it. I waited on them for a few weeks as well. According to Transition's website the Wheelbase is a 1/2" longer than my Yeti 4x, so we'll see once I finally get to get it on a real 4x Track. I'm stoked on it.


----------



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

Here's my Spec SX


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Those are nice rides, I raced on a roach dirt jumper I bought for $400 on ebay this year The nice thing is I never worried about scratching it, while I was crashing or banging bars with other riders. Sorry no glam shots. its to ugly.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

This bike wins. No contest, hands down the best looking bike to ever appear in this thread.
That being said, here's mine -


----------



## hicksie85 (Sep 7, 2007)

Not many of these seem to be built specifically for dual/4x. shame.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

hicksie85 said:


> Not many of these seem to be built specifically for dual/4x. shame.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Here ya go smucks. I use her for everything. DJ, DS, AM, DH you name it.

03 P2 Long
06 Talas
Alex DH 32 up front with a Nokian Jr. 
Ditch witch with 909 2.35 
Performance chain tensioner 
Old school FUNN bmx seat





I hope to get a set of XT's or Saints for her in the coming months.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

that is soooo much chrome i dont even know what to think. if chromes ur thing that should give you a hardon...but, either way that is a unique bike thats fo sho.

i would like to see a blackedout or something else besides that blinding shine.


----------



## GiantCHaDSTeR (Oct 16, 2006)

I found this on another forum.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

GiantCHaDSTeR said:


> I found this on another forum.
> View attachment 391858
> 
> 
> View attachment 391859


Holy Casper!


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

SamL3227 said:


> that is soooo much chrome i dont even know what to think. if chromes ur thing that should give you a hardon...but, either way that is a unique bike thats fo sho.
> 
> i would like to see a blackedout or something else besides that blinding shine.


this bike is sickest **** illest dope supa fly ****, if you dont like chrome and wanna see another blacked out bike, stop, that thing is pimp, straight up, chrome baby
pimpin


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Just finished building my ecx today sorry no glam shots but heres a shot testing it at home


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

that white thing on 24's makes me want to vomit.

the nemisis would be pimp as hell, except for the whole chrome thing being a matter of taste... and my tastes not being into chrome...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

my chrome bike might not be for everyone, but after a year and a half of shuttling(just throwing bikes in the truck because we really don't care), crashing and abuse, the finish is still as perfect as it was on day one. the plating is indestructable...


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

and the white casper bike looks like its running way way too easy gear ratio, im running 34/14 and digging it


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 23, 2004)

My old bikes








Action shot


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

Christiaan said:


> My old bikes


Oh wow. That Yeti DJ is perfect. Same with the Turners. Nice builds. Sick bikes.


----------

